# Ridgid 535/4-p rattletrap



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

I bought what I thought was a ridgid 141 for what I thought was a good price the last time I did a large diameter gas job... well it wasn't a 141 its a 4-p, no biggie. Well I sold a job for some 3" chilled water work at a bottle factory and I needed to use my new toy. 

I had initially thought I could run this with a hole hawg, but I quickly realized that wasn't happening. I don't own a 700 or a 300... but I own a 535! 

I whipped up this rattle trap so I could thread it myself without paying my weekend guy to assist at too much per hour. I cut the 8 required threads tonight after one final modification.. amazing the torque this thing generates... 

watch the vid

http://youtu.be/5rm8vc2rrog


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice job on that old piece would have been faster to weld it though.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I like it. Making stuff is a lot of fun. Good job!


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

faster to weld it? perhaps. Alas I'm not certified to weld pipe. Plus, finding fittings on this island can be a chore sometimes. I had to go to 5 different supply houses to get 2 black 45, 2 90 and 2 unions.. Existing installation is threaded so one I woulda been cutting at least 2 threads anyway.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice job fabricating that set-up. I just bought a Ridgid 535 (used). Didn't realize how heavy it is. I can schlep the 300 around by myself, but the 535 is heavy. I went to pick it up (alone) and could barely get it onto my vehicle......:laughing:


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

ya, the 535 is a bear. I made a stand that matched the height of the tailgate of the truck I was running out of at the time. I can get it to and from the job site myself if I have too, but prefer if I have help. Does what it its supposed to tho, and the price was right!


----------

